# GE Starcoat 6500k T5HO = AWESOME



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi forddna,

When the time comes, I am seriously considering replacing my Geissman bulbs with the GE Starcoat 6500k bulbs. I purchased my Geissmans from Aquariumspeciality.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

How often are you supposed to change your T5 bulbs? I think I've had mine close to a year now.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

bklyndrvr said:


> How often are you supposed to change your T5 bulbs? I think I've had mine close to a year now.


2 years , I think. Mine will be one year old next month.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

Interesting article :
http://www.aboutlightingcontrols.org/education/papers/high-low-bay.shtml


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

forddna said:


> If you've been debating getting this bulb, DO IT.


These were some of the first T5HO bulbs available over here. Very good lifespan, price, and output, but the color turns a bit yellow over time, resulting in a yellowish/green looking tank. Some folks like this, others prefer more red/blue hues for "crisper" looks. All comes down to personal preference.

Edit - this was true for the bulbs available years ago (made in Hungary I believe). It's possible that they have changed in many ways since then.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

On my Reef tank I change out the T5's every 8-9 months, that's when par drops I think by 15-20% and possible spectrum shift. Something to consider.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Starcoats definitely grow plants well. I've actually stopped using them because the PAR was too high for my needs. I have a Nova Extreme fixture 4x39 watt and only use 2 current bulbs (lower PAR) to reduce the algae growth. I have Giesmanns as well but they're too strong for me too. If you suspend your Starcoats over the tank, you might want to raise the fixture abit.

How many times have you heard that bulbs were too strong? :biggrin:


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I use a Nova 2 54w t5ho over a 55g 12" above tank.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Mine are about 28" above the substrate.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, I am REEEALLY bad at photographing this tank, especially with the two back sides being painted black. I just don't know how to make my camera get it right. So this pic is a little off, but the colors on the plants are pretty darn true.

This is a fairly tall tank with just 2 x 24w Starcoats on in the pic. I also run a 70w hqi with a 10,000k bulb, but I'm about to ditch it for a nice 6700 I think.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

This is with 2 Coralife 10,000ks and the Ushio 10,000k HQI. Everything was washed out! Look at the Crypt Bronze.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

This picture has two Geismanns and two Starcoats running. Kind of bright huh? This much light was too much work as you can see, the tank would get overgrown quite quickly. Not to mention, your CO2 has to be cranked up high or it's algae city.

Man, I wished I had some of those plants back!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4138934167/in/set-72157622829944660/


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Just curious if anyone can comment all these months later on PAR readings after 8-9 months??


----------

